# my kribensis are eating their fry?? help!!!!!



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

In my 15g I have apair of kribensis, they have fry every 2 weeks. First they have about 50 fry then the numbers dwindle to about 10. After about 5-6 days post hatch the female chases the male to the corner of the tank. When I walk by the aquarium the female leave the fry and zooms into her cave, just leaving the fry out in the open. Do I have a defective female ??? PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Your female is not defective. The pair will ensure that the next generation of fish they hope to raise is not preyed upon by other fish. After a certain point their own young would naturally have left the area and any fish that are still in the breeding territory of your pair are now a threat to future fry the parents hope to create so they are eaten.

Whenever I have bred kribensis the female has also chased the male to a corner after about a week. The dwindling numbers are normal as the fry cannibalize each other, die off from sickness, or are ate by the parents due to disease or deformity.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks so much!! UR input has really helped


----------

